# Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous 2011



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 10, 2010)

The date for this hunt is Jan. 7-9. Primitive camping at the Mud Creek camp ground. The WMA is bow hunting only at this time (hogs, deer, tree rats).

This hunt has had a great turn out for several years now. Between 20-30 hunter and hogs have been killed every time.

Plenty of room for everyone, but I would like to see a more "centralized" campfire this year, where we can meet to tell stories and just get to know one another. There never seems to be enough time to talk to everyone during the day, so a "meeting spot" campfire ring is in order. 

PM me with questions.
Clay


----------



## SOS (Dec 10, 2010)

Hate I'm going to miss it but will be at a vestry retreat with church. Remind me ahead of time so I can get the TBG Alert email reminders out.  Ya'll have fun.  It is a good hunt.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll be there! Hopefully I will be able to get the monkey off my back and get me a hog!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Dec 10, 2010)

Plan to make this one.  I hope it's not as cold as last year.  Thanks Clay for the update.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 10, 2010)

plan on being there lookin forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 10, 2010)

Cant wait, I was gonna go to Chickasaw today and chase some hogs but went deer hunting instead. Looking forward to getting after some hogs, I hope to get out there and do some scouting soon. This is gonna be fun as always.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll be there. thanks, Clayton.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 11, 2010)

Can we use the other camp ground it is nicer and smelled better too


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 11, 2010)

"Between 20-30 hunter and hogs have been killed every time."


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 11, 2010)

I might be able to make this one.  Just depends on whether I'm in Ak duck hunting.


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 11, 2010)

Duh, whats the limit on them hunters and do they taste like chicken?


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Dec 11, 2010)

There pretty good deep fried.  Dennis two years ago it was tough in camp.  I would prefer to not have that aroma in camp either.  Clay maybe someone can go over there a few days before the hunt and see which camp site would be better?


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 11, 2010)

I'ld love to participate but on the second weekend in JAN. is always the FRONTIER FESTIVAL AT CHEHAW. Sorry, can't make it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> There pretty good deep fried.



Don't u mean southern fried?


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> There pretty good deep fried.  Dennis two years ago it was tough in camp.  I would prefer to not have that aroma in camp either.  Clay maybe someone can go over there a few days before the hunt and see which camp site would be better?



We have worked with DNR on this. There are now instructions posted everywhere and special places designated for animal remains. There should be no more problems with this issue. 

I will check things out after the adult/youth hunt and make sure the camp site is clean. 

Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Dec 11, 2010)

Man i wish i wasnt in school...or live in chattanooga tn. Hogs are so few and far between in the mountains east of here. hope yall have a good time


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Dec 11, 2010)

Buckbacks that will work too.  Clay thanks for the help.  That site is closer to your house if you have to go home in the middle of the night. LOL


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Dec 12, 2010)

I am planning on being there. I was down ther the week of the 2nd and could not find any hog sign. Saw a lot of deer,though. Looking forward to it. Going to try and bring a buddy of mine, that I recently converted to trad gear. Be sure to bring plenty of firewood.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 12, 2010)

HOUND-HANDLER said:


> could not find any hog sign. .



Man where did you go? There are hog sign everywhere you go in the swamps!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll be there I really enjoy this hunt, as well as the spring hunt, haven't been able to make any others but I'll make this one. See ya there!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Dec 12, 2010)

Jonathan, I ll send you a pm.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 12, 2010)

I wish the hunt wasn't the same as the Frontier Days or the same weekend my son goes off to college in Nashville and needs Momma to help him move  in!!!  Gonna miss several things that weekend most likely and I just hate it!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 13, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I wish the hunt wasn't the same as the Frontier Days or the same weekend my son goes off to college in Nashville and needs Momma to help him move  in!!!  Gonna miss several things that weekend most likely and I just hate it!!!!!



Tomi, I hate that you cant make it but being a college kid at one time myself I understand.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 13, 2010)

I was on the Dec quota hunt and all hunters used the locations for the remains. It was nice to see people actually caring about the woods and others who will be there on later dates. also I never heard the yotes late at nite since their smorgasboard has been taken away. Hope all attending continue to use the areas that DNR made for the disposal of remains, sure is alot nicer now than it was last year.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 13, 2010)

bronco611 said:


> I was on the Dec quota hunt and all hunters used the locations for the remains. It was nice to see people actually caring about the woods and others who will be there on later dates. also I never heard the yotes late at nite since their smorgasboard has been taken away. Hope all attending continue to use the areas that DNR made for the disposal of remains, sure is alot nicer now than it was last year.



Not sure when they were dumped, but we were just down there this past weekend and someone dumped a hog and deer carcass next to the weeds near the dumpster at the MC campground.  They looked to have been there a week which would have been the hunt last weekend.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 13, 2010)

They also dump 2 more deer just down from the dumpster including the smallest deer I ever seen someone shoot!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 14, 2010)

Some people just don't have any respect for anything or anybody. I wonder how much MORE trouble it would have been for the slackers to take it down the road a piece and dump it?


----------



## Just BB (Dec 14, 2010)

sawtooth said:


> Some people just don't have any respect for anything or anybody. I wonder how much MORE trouble it would have been for the slackers to take it down the road a piece and dump it?



Probably had one too many cool ones and didn't feel like it! SLOBS


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 17, 2010)

Who all is coming and what's on the menu?


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Dec 18, 2010)

I am planning to be there.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 19, 2010)

i'm planning on being there. could someone please post directions from the atlanta?


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 19, 2010)

Cant wait, gonna try and get out there soon and get after some hogs.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 20, 2010)

Save me one!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 20, 2010)

Charlie - The Piggie Commando is planning on being there but it's really slim odds that I can go.

Tuesday before the hunt a surgeon will be breaking all 8 bones in my left wrist and fusing them all together. They claim that I'll be in a lot of pain after.
I don't think the Doc understands how much I enjoy pain or how much I drink. 
You guys won't mind if I show up with my 44 hand cannon and a handfull of Oxycodone since I won't be able to pull back a bowstring, would you?


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 20, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Charlie - The Piggie Commando is planning on being there but it's really slim odds that I can go.
> 
> Tuesday before the hunt a surgeon will be breaking all 8 bones in my left wrist and fusing them all together. They claim that I'll be in a lot of pain after.
> I don't think the Doc understands how much I enjoy pain or how much I drink.
> You guys won't mind if I show up with my 44 hand cannon and a handfull of Oxycodone since I won't be able to pull back a bowstring, would you?



John, just pack your stuff and come on down and set up camp, we will let you be our camp chef and keep the fire going. LOL


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I plan on makeing it already put in for Friday off so hopefully I will be down Thursday night. Any one have good directions I got all turned around last year. Thanks


----------



## fountain (Dec 20, 2010)

we plan on coming.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 20, 2010)

Any early birds? I'm gonna show up early and hunt a couple of days. Hopefully shoot by Big Jims and pick the new bow up if it's ready. Probly go back home Friday and retrieve the kids after school and get back at camp Friday night. Gonna have to work the details out with the wife!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 20, 2010)

Chase and John if I make it y'all want me to bring some costumes for ya?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 20, 2010)

Stump shooter i hope to get down early enough to hunt thur.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 20, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Chase and John if I make it y'all want me to bring some costumes for ya?



Nope, not this time, you aint got enough money for me to do that again, LOL.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 20, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Stump shooter i hope to get down early enough to hunt thur.



If all goes as planned, I should be out there wensday afternoon or thursday morning and staying until Sunday.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm gonna put in for vac and hopefully be down on wed. Hope it's gonna be warmer than last year


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 21, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Chase and John if I make it y'all want me to bring some costumes for ya?



IF YA GET ME A BOTTLE OF THE GOOD STUFF, I PROBABLY WOULD!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 21, 2010)

My plan is mid-morning on Friday.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 21, 2010)

REPORT!!!

Aight, I went out to Chickasaw this afternoon for a quick hunt. Went to an area that always produces hogs and got on 2 groups. Never could get a good shot, it was hard to keep up with them in the fresh crispy leaves on the ground. Tried to stay in the edge of the creek so i could use the water to close the distance but just never could make it happen.

We need some more rain, its dry out there, creeks do have water but not like it usually is this time of year

As I was headed to my spot this afternoon I was driving down 7 bridges and there was 2 cars parked on the last bridge and about 7 people standing on the bridge, as I got closer they never moved so i could pass them, then i noticed they were dressed in suite and tie, i was realy confused at this time because i was sitting there wondering why they wouldnt move out of the way, i was starting to get aggervated and then one of the fellas walked to my truck and said that there father just passed away and they were spreading his ashes in the creek, said they grew up hunting out there and he wanted his ashes spread in the creek at chickasaw. I then felt bad for getting a lil aggervated at first when they wouldnt move but after he told me that i took my hat off and cut off the truck and told them to take there time that i could wait before passing them on the bridge. Dont know these folks but prayers sent to the family, iknow this is a lil off subject just thought i would share with yall.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 22, 2010)

Good report there Chase.  Might give me chills next time I drive down 7 bridges, but that's pretty cool.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 22, 2010)

Would have liked to have met their father somewhere along the way. Sounds like one of the good ones.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello all... longtime listener, first time caller... thanks for having me on the show. I would like to take part in the Hog Hunt festivities, but wanted to make sure I wasn't overstepping my bounds into a hunt by a specific club or something of the like. Also, I see this post is listed under Primitive Skills > Traditional Archery, I shoot a compound bow and wanted to MAKE SURE this is ok for this hunt. Please advise, I would love to join you.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 22, 2010)

FlyDawg72 said:


> Hello all... longtime listener, first time caller... thanks for having me on the show. I would like to take part in the Hog Hunt festivities, but wanted to make sure I wasn't overstepping my bounds into a hunt by a specific club or something of the like. Also, I see this post is listed under Primitive Skills > Traditional Archery, I shoot a compound bow and wanted to MAKE SURE this is ok for this hunt. Please advise, I would love to join you.



Not a problem with me, come on!!!!

At one time or another alot of us shot compounds and then were converted to a trad bow, and maybe while your there we can strike an interest in you with a trad bow. Thats what happened to me about 3 or 4 years ago at one of the tradhunts. Plus its public land so we cant keep anyone from comeing and hunting.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Dec 22, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> Not a problem with me, come on!!!!
> 
> Plus its public land so we cant keep anyone from comeing and hunting.



Ok, I understand, just wanted to make sure. I didn't want my presence to be deemed as a party crasher.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 22, 2010)

FlyDawg72 said:


> Ok, I understand, just wanted to make sure. I didn't want my presence to be deemed as a party crasher.



Careful though, and please read and understand the disclaimer;

Shooting a barebow can be lot's of fun, and terribly addictive. 
What would you do then? 

I hazard a guess too, you would have a hard time finding a better group of folks, 
than the ones who will be making this camp.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 22, 2010)

FlyDawg72 said:


> Ok, I understand, just wanted to make sure. I didn't want my presence to be deemed as a party crasher.



Not a party crasher, we r all hunters just with different choice of weapons, but you will have to atleast try a couple of different of our bows while u r there.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Dec 22, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> you will have to atleast try a couple of different of our bows while u r there.



No doubt! I first learned to shoot on a recurve many moons ago, and my first victims were bowfishing for mullet while growing up in South Florida ... that was a long time ago, but I know I like it and would enjoy getting back into it.


----------



## crazyjigr (Dec 22, 2010)

If I can get a pass from the wife I'd like to join you guys if you have room. I would be there fri afternoon .
I'm not familiar with the area and could use some pointers and advice


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 23, 2010)

FlyDawg72 said:


> Ok, I understand, just wanted to make sure. I didn't want my presence to be deemed as a party crasher.



Party Crasher!    Welcome to the forum (its about time) .



Looks like the stars have aligned for me and I will be able to make this trip.  I should be down there mid morning on Friday and my "party crashing" buddy will most likely be joining us Friday night.  Looking forward to meeting new folks and seeing some old friends.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 24, 2010)

308-MIKE said:


> i'm planning on being there. could someone please post directions from the atlanta?



if you have a gps, you wanna go to the intersection of mud creek rd and leary rd (hwy 62) in Albany, Ga
this will put you at the entrance of chickasawhatchee


----------



## RogerB (Dec 24, 2010)

Is anyone staying into the following week? I probably can't get down there until late Sunday or Monday.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 25, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Is anyone staying into the following week? I probably can't get down there until late Sunday or Monday.



Roger I shure hope u can make it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 27, 2010)

crazyjigr said:


> If I can get a pass from the wife I'd like to join you guys if you have room. I would be there fri afternoon .
> I'm not familiar with the area and could use some pointers and advice



Crazy-
Not a problem at all. Look me up when you get there and I'll personally map you a good place (or two) to hunt for hogs. 

Clay


----------



## crazyjigr (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Clay 
I'll send you a pm w my info if it works out for me


----------



## SOS (Dec 29, 2010)

Flydawg - run away...don't do it...it is an addiction!  My first hunt with Trad Bowhunters was 6 years ago.   I had my first cheapy bow bought off the internet but wasn't good enough to hunt.  I just hung out, did some stump shooting, and got hooked with a trad bow and the gang that makes up Trad Bowhunters of Georgia.  You will enjoy it for sure.  Sadly I've got another commitment this year.  Steve


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 29, 2010)

Just to give ya'll a report, my buddy james (snook24) shot his first traditional hog at chick today, so they are still out there. He said his hog only ran 5 yards and crashed!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Any one interested in a swap meet while down there? I know I am looking for a better arrow set up. Just a thought.


----------



## fountain (Dec 29, 2010)

what we gonna eat?!  since i like to eat, figured id ask.  daddy has a hog that he killed and was wondering if anyone was down with us cooking half of it there that weekend?


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Dec 29, 2010)

TJ, I am down with that.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## fountain (Dec 30, 2010)

If we gonna cook the hog, we to gonna have to have something to cook it on.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 30, 2010)

fountain said:


> what we gonna eat?!  since i like to eat, figured id ask.  daddy has a hog that he killed and was wondering if anyone was down with us cooking half of it there that weekend?



Sounds good to me, I luv to eat and I know some others that would to!!!


----------



## fountain (Dec 30, 2010)

Well i know we will be pushed for room, so we gotta get a grill or something similar out there to cook on.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 30, 2010)

which campground are we going to, the one by the check station?


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 30, 2010)

308-MIKE said:


> which campground are we going to, the one by the check station?



The mudd creek campground


----------



## Dennis (Dec 31, 2010)

I will have a weber grill with me if i get to go


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 31, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> The mudd creek campground



I've never been there, and the campsites aren't labeled on the dnr map. There's one by the check station, and one on the eastern edge of property. Which one js mud creek?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 31, 2010)

The one on the eastern side


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Dennis.


----------



## redarrow (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi every one... I am a first time user of the forum! Unfortunately not a trad guy yet... I was at Chick last year and had the pleasure of meeting some of you. I was one of the 3 from Virginia... I wanted to say thank you for stopping by our camp and I enjoyed talking to those who did... You all got me very interested in trad. If anyone has a Trad bow for sale I will be at the other camp on sunday sometime... just look for the VA tags... I am looking for something to try that wont break the bank.... Any way I look forward to seeing some of you again if your still there! Have a blessed and safe trip...... Rick


----------



## snook24 (Jan 1, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Just to give ya'll a report, my buddy james (snook24) shot his first traditional hog at chick today, so they are still out there. He said his hog only ran 5 yards and crashed!



I need to get the pic up of the hog! I hope to be able to make it back down...hopefully work will allow it


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 1, 2011)

redarrow said:


> Hi every one... I am a first time user of the forum! Unfortunately not a trad guy yet... I was at Chick last year and had the pleasure of meeting some of you. I was one of the 3 from Virginia... I wanted to say thank you for stopping by our camp and I enjoyed talking to those who did... You all got me very interested in trad. If anyone has a Trad bow for sale I will be at the other camp on sunday sometime... just look for the VA tags... I am looking for something to try that wont break the bank.... Any way I look forward to seeing some of you again if your still there! Have a blessed and safe trip...... Rick



Yep I remember yall, one of you fella's killed a nice buck with a bow last year at Chickasaw, maybe yall will have the same kinda luck this year.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 1, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Just to give ya'll a report, my buddy james (snook24) shot his first traditional hog at chick today, so they are still out there. He said his hog only ran 5 yards and crashed!



Say it ain't so Jonathan. Say you didn't let Snook snooker you with a pig.


----------



## redarrow (Jan 1, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Yep I remember yall, one of you fella's killed a nice buck with a bow last year at Chickasaw, maybe yall will have the same kinda luck this year.



Yes sir that was my buddy with the 10 point monster... I hope to be that sucessfull this year.... it looks like you guys will be at the other camp... so if you are still around stop over and see us.... we will get there sunday the 9th and will be there until the 15th... Good luck guys and stay safe!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 1, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Say it ain't so Jonathan. Say you didn't let Snook snooker you with a pig.



yeah he did!!! he shoots them i just miss them!
what he didnt tell ya'll is that he missed 1 right at dark the next day


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 1, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> what he didnt tell ya'll is that he missed 1 right at dark the next day



Nope, he didn't tell me about that. You don't reckon he shot it in the shadow, instead of the hog do ya. lol


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 1, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Nope, he didn't tell me about that. You don't reckon he shot it in the shadow, instead of the hog do ya. lol


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 1, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Nope, he didn't tell me about that. You don't reckon he shot it in the shadow, instead of the hog do ya. lol



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats the best excuse I ever heard and even funnier to hear Jonathon tell it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 2, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats the best excuse I ever heard and even funnier to hear Jonathon tell it.



I guess one of the reasons I like it so much is it sounds like something I would do. Still don't know if I would tell it, however.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 2, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> I guess one of the reasons I like it so much is it sounds like something I would do. Still don't know if I would tell it, however.



I aint got no shame!


----------



## snook24 (Jan 2, 2011)

HAHA I have no excuse It was just dark and I missed...No shadow though haha thats a jonathan special excuse lol


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 3, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Yep I remember yall, one of you fella's killed a nice buck with a bow last year at Chickasaw, maybe yall will have the same kinda luck this year.



here's a couple pics from last year...
             Rick, I enjoyed metting ya'll last year. Good luck again this year...
                         D.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 3, 2011)

SOS said:


> Flydawg - run away...don't do it...it is an addiction!  My first hunt with Trad Bowhunters was 6 years ago.   I had my first cheapy bow bought off the internet but wasn't good enough to hunt.  I just hung out, did some stump shooting, and got hooked with a trad bow and the gang that makes up Trad Bowhunters of Georgia.  You will enjoy it for sure.  Sadly I've got another commitment this year.  Steve



Hi Steve, sorry you won't be able to make it, I am definitely going to be there. I work with Jakal, who will be getting there early Friday afternoon, I will be bringing up the rear later that evening. I'm already hooked, making the wife CRAZY with my ... "OMG, that's a KILLER place to go look for hogs!" comments. Hopefully we will all gig one or two!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 3, 2011)

At least everything want be flooded and frozen like last year. Hogs will be scattered due to lack of water but alot of the areas will be easy to navigate through and get to because the creeks want be high like last year. We did get a good rain the other night so hopefully that will help out. Cant wait!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 3, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> Hi Steve, sorry you won't be able to make it, I am definitely going to be there. I work with JSullivan03, who will be getting there early Friday afternoon, I will be bringing up the rear later that evening. I'm already hooked, making the wife CRAZY with my ... "OMG, that's a KILLER place to go look for hogs!" comments. Hopefully we will all gig one or two!



Fixed it for ya.  I am under a different screen name on this forum.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 3, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> At least everything want be flooded and frozen like last year. Hogs will be scattered due to lack of water but alot of the areas will be easy to navigate through and get to because the creeks want be high like last year. We did get a good rain the other night so hopefully that will help out. Cant wait!!!



No joke, man.Last year was brutal. COLD.  And to top it all off, I forgot the preacher's mustard! I still feel horrible about that. (not really). Don't forget that little stove.


----------



## redarrow (Jan 3, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> here's a couple pics from last year...
> Rick, I enjoyed metting ya'll last year. Good luck again this year...
> D.



WOW thanks for posting that pic sawtooth... My buddy will think its pretty cool to have that out on the net! 

I got my first bow kills this year here in Va. Nothing much just a doe and a spike with the compound at 15 yards each... I plan on mixing it up next season with traditional equipment if I can get consistent enough. I dont have a trad bow yet but already know i will be addicted once I do! 

For the guys who were cold.... I used a Mr. Heater buddy heater all week last year connected to a 20lb propane tank after alot of research. (Just be sure to keep anything from falling on it while sleeping) I maintained 65 degrees in my tent at my head on the cot and about 100 degrees at the ceiling and slept outside my bag in a tee shirt. With a window open 25% for fresh air. The tent was a 9X9 dome... The "Buddy Heater" .. Filter and 12 foot hose was the best camping investment I ever made. Thought you guys might like the idea since the weather can change in an instant.....  Let me know if you want to make a perfect portable toilet for about 20 bucks or so... I can help there too LOL 

Hope the advice helps have a blessed day!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 3, 2011)

redarrow said:


> WOW thanks for posting that pic sawtooth... My buddy will think its pretty cool to have that out on the net!
> 
> I got my first bow kills this year here in Va. Nothing much just a doe and a spike with the compound at 15 yards each... I plan on mixing it up next season with traditional equipment if I can get consistent enough. I dont have a trad bow yet but already know i will be addicted once I do!
> 
> ...



Mr buddy heaters are awesome, i luv mine!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 3, 2011)

For all the people who have asked for directions, I am not good at giveing directions so I stoped by Chickasaw today on my way home and got yall a GPS point to the Mud Creek entrance. Then once u turn in at the mud creek entrance which is the first entrance you will come too on hwy 62 from Albany go down a lil ways and campground will be on first road to left, u should see a green dumpster there.

Remeber to make shure your GPS is set up to the same decimal/degrees/ seconds (or however u say that) as this cordinate. If you dont ahve ur GPS set up like this then u could end up 500 miles away, LOL.

N 31 30.220'
W 084 21.218'

maybe this will help some of yall that have a GPS.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 3, 2011)

bronco611 said:


> any final decison on which camp site will be used? plan on makin friday midday  dont want to miss out on too much of the fun.



Mud Creek, this is oppositte of were we stayed last year. its the first entrance you come too off hwy 62 from albany on left.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 3, 2011)

ok what is on the menu, and what will i need to bring? cant hunt without food!!!lol. and van camps beennee weennneees aint gona cut it!!lol.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 3, 2011)

I plan on eating eating sandwiches unless someones gonna cook, LOL.

I will aslo go to Abots (store right up the road from chickasaw) in the morning, they open at 6 and eat some of the best Bacon, egg and cheese bisquits u ever had. My favorite place to eat around albany. i try and eat lunch there once a week.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 4, 2011)

...mmmmmmm... bacon... hopefully we'll all gig a pig and be able to make our own bacon for the coming weeks.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jan 4, 2011)

well, i've been looking forward to this week for sometime now, and i won't be able to join you guys. i have fractured a bone in my foot, and it's too swollen to be walking around. i hope you guys have a great time, and take lot's of pics.


----------



## crazyjigr (Jan 4, 2011)

Be there fri mid day, nerver been to chicasaw any advice is appreciated. PM 
Thanks and looking forward to meeting everyone
Jim


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 4, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> well, i've been looking forward to this week for sometime now, and i won't be able to join you guys. i have fractured a bone in my foot, and it's too swollen to be walking around. i hope you guys have a great time, and take lot's of pics.



You could still join us at camp! You could be the camp cook and keep the fire going! Still plenty of fun at camp


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm leaving Thursday afternoon,  and can't wait. I'm going to be worthless Wednesday at work. Hopefully, I will get down there in time to do some last minute scouting. Sound like there is going to be a great turnout.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 5, 2011)

Getting some good rain today, should make for some good hunting.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 5, 2011)

It has been real dry so this rain will bring the hogs in from neighboring propertys.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good! ...I need to take my new "waterproof" boots for a swim and see if the pass the test or not.

Hopefully the wet conditions will help quiet any rustling leaves... my bacon supplies are getting low.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 5, 2011)

maybe the hogs will sense the impending snow DDD is calling for and be SUPER active foraging for their "bread & milk" ... wait, hogs have 4 wheel drive... nevermind


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Any one going to be down there with a Garmin etrex GPS? Borrowing one from a friend but I have'nt had a chance to really mess with it.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 5, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> Any one going to be down there with a Garmin etrex GPS? Borrowing one from a friend but I have'nt had a chance to really mess with it.



I dont have an etrex but I have 2 other garmins and there system and features are pretty much the same, run up with me and I can help you.


I am headed out there first thing in the morning!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 5, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> I am headed out there first thing in the morning!!!



Take some rope and tie me up an 80 pounder somewhere.

See ya Friday before noon I hope.


----------



## dbj1125 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just found this post and I wanna come down. But, I know NOTHING about this place. Somebody interested in showing a newbie around? Probably wont be down till Friday night.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 5, 2011)

dbj1125 said:


> Just found this post and I wanna come down. But, I know NOTHING about this place. Somebody interested in showing a newbie around? Probably wont be down till Friday night.



Come on down, there will be plenty of people to show you around


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 6, 2011)

Got out of work this weekend. FINALLY get to make one of these gatherings Me and my son will be there around mid day Friday. Have no clue about the Chick so you local experts may have a bunch of us on y'alls backtrail


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a reminder for you guys up north that deer season is still open for those who want to stick 1 more deer before the season goes out.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Leaving the house around 3 am should be there around 7 hopefully. I am ready to chase some pigs.


----------



## SOS (Jan 6, 2011)

Ya'll have fun without me....have another commitment with church.  But, my three year term ends this year, so I hope to be at Chick for the party next year!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 7, 2011)

snot fair!!!!! I wanna go to!!!!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 7, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> snot fair!!!!! I wanna go to!!!!!!



Well tomi all you gotta do is get in that ranger and come on! You still got time!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 7, 2011)

It looks like most people will be getting to camp throughout the day. Do we have a final count on how many are planning on going?

Sullivan will be setting up camp this afternoon for he and I, I'm trying to get out of work at noon, which will put me at the campsite around  4:30 or so depending on traffic.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm gonna miss this one again guys.  I've got some buddies coming down this way, and they want to hunt here.


----------



## crazyjigr (Jan 8, 2011)

The flu has put a hurting on me since Thursday hated to miss this one


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 8, 2011)

To give you guys a little update, its been slow. Several if not most have seen hogs and had a miss or 2, I just aint going to say who!  
We are all having a blast wish everyone could have made it down.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 8, 2011)

Stay after them Jonathan.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jan 8, 2011)

I an't afraid to say that I missed a little piggie at 15 yards, right over his back. To my defense he was small like 25 lbs or so. I 'll let you know that I responded very calmly and humble.............really my friend had his 12 year son with us, so I couldn't beat my bow against the tree and act like Tred Barta for a little while.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Had a blast at this event, I will post a couple pics and layout the trip later. Thanks to all those who offered their bow for me to shoot, it was good to meet new folks. I look forward to seeing you all again very soon.


----------



## Neven (Jan 12, 2011)

I wish you guys were a little closer.  Sounds like a lot of fun. I hope to go sometime. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 12, 2011)

JSullivan has some pics of the hog sign from the woods we stalked... but apparently he got so much snow he can't find his way to his camera.


----------

